# pomozcie mi zainstalowac gentoo.. prosze

## pniowek

od ponad roku probuje zainstalowac gentoo samodzielnie i bez skutku

w tej chwili sytuacja jest taka:

zainstalowalem gentoo z livecd-amd64-2008 beta2

z nowego installer-r1 nie szlo 

i mam interfejs xfce taki jak widac bez pl

wyedytowaem sobie:

make.conf

keymap

zapuscilem emerge --sync

i chcialem zainstalowac KDE

ale nie idzie

pomyslalem ze uaktualnie system

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

ale problem jest ten sam

wyswietlaja mi sie tony danych z ktorych nic ie rozumie bo nie wiem co z nimi zrobic

mam wydrukowany podrecznik instalacji ale nie wiem jak sobie mam poradzic z tyli zaleznosciami

(wszystko to robie na konsoli F1 nie w XFCE)

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5  47 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3  395 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 3,286 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libraw1394-1.2.1  375 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 47,586 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15  USE="doc" 803 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.97-r1  USE="-debug -mp3rtp" 1,297 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug" 491 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r2  30 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29  78 kB 

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.6.0-r1  53,612 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="jpeg png truetype -fontconfig -xpm" 1,185 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libao-0.8.8  USE="alsa doc esd -arts -mmap -nas -pulseaudio" 397 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/check-0.9.5  509 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.5  USE="-debug -test" 1,362 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5  USE="-debug -oss" 385 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.4-r2  499 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/amd64codecs-20061203  241 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/yasm-0.6.2  USE="nls" 1,230 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/texi2html-1.76  460 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6  245 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5  USE="-djbfft -oss" 236 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10_pre2  169 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.3  845 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  565 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0  771 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1  76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-6.7.1-r3  USE="nls -test -vanilla" 14,835 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29  USE="nls -multicall" 288 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/xinetd-2.3.14  USE="perl tcpd" 295 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30  77 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.6  USE="-pth" 939 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.5.9  USE="doc threadsafe -debug -soundex -tcl" 3,454 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/quanta-docs-20051201  USE="-mysql" 942 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility cups dbus doc gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -debug -examples (-firebird) -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 41,350 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.7  580 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  39 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1  USE="doc" 1,148 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r2  USE="cxx doc ogg sse -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 1,963 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.20  USE="nls -debug -test" 2,201 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 84 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdc1394-1.2.1  USE="X" 380 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3  USE="(-altivec) -examples" 614 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.0  70 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 190 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug" 331 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 74 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4  USE="-sensord" 911 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 87 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-talk-0.17-r4  USE="ipv6" 37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3  23 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r15  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius" 720 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.12  51 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4 -test" 1,263 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  748 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.6  40 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.20  USE="nls -debug" 1,940 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.2.0-r1  USE="flac nls ogg123 -speex" 1,052 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X doc encode ieee1394 mmx ogg sdl truetype vorbis xvid zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -imlib -network -oss -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264" 2,223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.0  USE="-debug" 410 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17-r1  USE="alsa flac -sqlite" 804 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07  USE="X alsa doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc" 70,023 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.20  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.8  1,873 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.8-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.20  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.8  865 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36  USE="doc java perl python -R -chicken -clisp -guile -lua -mono -mzscheme -ocaml -octave -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,498 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.7  USE="cxx doc java python source -debug -examples -mono -script" 1,774 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java kerberos ldap pam ssl -authdaemond -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 1,572 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5  USE="doc java -debug" 1,408 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.2  USE="cairo doc gnome gtk java jpeg nls perl png python -cgraph -examples -ruby -tcl" 13,022 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.8  USE="source -xmldoclet" 735 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.17  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 878 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.5.4  USE="doc qt3 -debug -latex -nodot" 3,675 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1  USE="doc java nls -emacs -mono" 2,456 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa branding cups doc fam kerberos spell tiff -arts -avahi -bindist -debug -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama" 15,242 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta2-r1  USE="doc encode -examples" 1,734 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.103.0  USE="alsa doc mmx sse (-altivec) -caps (-coreaudio) -cpudetection -debug -jack-tmpfs -netjack -oss -portaudio" 746 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1  USE="doc" 277 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/libopensync-0.22  USE="doc python -debug" 479 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3  USE="branding cups hal ieee1394 java ldap lm_sensors opengl pam -arts -debug -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver" 23,710 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1  USE="X a52 alsa dts dvd esd flac gnome gtk ipv6 jack mad modplug musepack nls opengl real sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -samba -speex -vcd (-vidix) (-vis) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 7,304 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kig-scripting -solver -xinerama" 29,468 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 3,196 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9  USE="doc -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -tidy -xinerama" 6,101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9  USE="alsa encode flac gstreamer mp3 vorbis xine -akode -arts -audiofile -debug -kdeenablefinal -theora -xinerama" 6,180 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 10,530 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1  USE="-arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda -xinerama" 14,290 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9  USE="ssl wifi -arts -debug -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -xinerama" 9,124 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.9  USE="opengl -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver" 16,227 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.9-r1  USE="crypt -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility (-pbbuttonsd) -snmp -xinerama -xscreensaver" 2,993 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,075 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9  USE="opengl pdf -arts -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -kdeenablefinal -kpathsea -openexr -povray -scanner -xinerama" 7,268 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9  USE="berkdb sdl -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 1,688 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.5.9  USE="-accessibility" 0 kB 

Total: 108 packages (105 new, 3 in new slots), Size of downloads: 462,363 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

```

zatrzymuje sie na 2 pakiecie a jak go chce zainstalowac krzyczy tak:

```

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 to /

 * libogg-1.1.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking libogg-1.1.3.tar.gz ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libogg-1.1.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.1.3/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: libogg-1.1.3

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.1.3/work/libogg-1.1.3 ...

 * econf: updating libogg-1.1.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libogg-1.1.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.1.3/work/libogg-1.1.3/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2383:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.1.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.1.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-libs/libogg-1.1.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2383:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.1.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.1.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

a moze ktos zna dobre zrodla opisow gdzie wytlumaczone jest to naprawde jak "gupkom"

bede wdzieczny za pomoc

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, ja instalowałem gentoo ze stage3 2007. Kiedy ja zainstalowałem i jeszcze wtedy nieświadomy ze xfce potrafi być takie fajne kompilowałem kde to z doświadczenia nie robiłem sync tylko najpierw pakiet app-crypt/gpgme a potem sync i dalsza instalacja kde-meta.

----------

## Raku

Ustaw sobie poprawne flagi kompilatora.

----------

## pniowek

te flagi kompolatora to USE w make.conf?

jeśli tak to dla mnie laika to problem, mam poustawiane ale zapewne ni w 5 ni w 10

i ten pakiet gpgme co to takiego i do czego

xfce też mi się podoba ale przylgnęło mi kde od samego początku

i co oznacza np.:

```

USE="opengl pdf -arts -debug -gphoto2" 

```

i jak powinienem na to zareagować

albo [ebuild N,S czyF ]

i dlaczego się to wyświetla gdy pakiety się nie instalują

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro od ponad roku walczysz, ba, uzywasz instalatora którego się NIE UŻYWA (naprawde) świadczy o tym, że nie przecytałeś dokumentacji Gentoo, mylisz flagi kompilatora z flagami USE, daruj może sobie Gentoo na rzecz czegoś innego, suse, ubuntu, co kolwiek innego skoro nawet nie raczysz zapoznać się z dokumentacją opisującą jak się obchodzić z Gentoo.

----------

## smackers

```
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
```

Jak juz zasugerowal @Raku ustaw poprawnie flagi kompilatora dla posiadanego procka http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags, jesli masz jakiegos dual/quad-core przeczytaj tez to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705668.html

Flagi ustawia sie oczywiscie w /etc/make.conf, nie zapomnij tez o profilu!

Zamiast livecd-amd64-2008 beta2 uzyj koniecznie install-amd64-minimal-2008.0.iso i postepuj zgodnie z tym co napisano w podreczniku - dotychczas pracowalem wylacznie na single-core amd i poza flagami do quad-core'a nie mialem zadnych problemow z kompilacja i instalacja na quad'zie intela.

@SlashBeast - masz calkowita racje, ale nie zniechecaj go - moze to nie dziecko neostrady i jak zrozumie co trzeba zrobic (czytac dokumentacje) to jakos sobie poradzi?

----------

## mentorsct

Dlaczego przekreślacie od razu człowieka? Wiadomo gentoo jest ciężkie. Ja walczyłem ok miesiąca. Ale to tylko przez to ze próbowałem instalować z LiveDVD a nie LiveCD. I sam zainstalowałem z instalatora graficznego (mimo ze taki zły miał być) potem sam sobie zrobiłem neostradę na sagem fast 800. Wystarczy chciec i dobrze wykorzystać google. Dokumentacja swoją stroną. A teraz sie cieszę super systemem od 129 dni bez jakieś reinstalek czy czego kolwiek. Fakt dużo zawdzięczam człowiekowi o ksywce mistix. Jeśli chcesz ja ci mogę pomóc. Pisz na gg. W PW podałem ci numer. Pozdro.

----------

## canis_lupus

Może dlatego że nie raczył przeczytać (lub zrozumieć) tej dokumentacji o której mówisz?

----------

## Redhot

Abo czytał rok i nic nie zrozumiał?  :Wink: 

----------

## pniowek

to jest mój make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

USE="X kde qt3 qt4 cdr dvd dvdr dvdread truetype java cups alsa mp3 xine flac real jpeg mplayer opengl mpeg wifi usb bluetooth ieee1394 lm_sensors firefox ntfs reiserfs fat pdf doc source ipv6 jack ncurses xvid"

CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="Wl,-O1"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch collision-protect"

AUTOCLEAN = "yes"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev fglrx radeon v4l vesa vga"

INPUT_DEVICE="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/"

#SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#USE=""

```

i nie_wiem co tu jest źle

usunąć mtune=k8

sprzęcik jak poniżej dwuprocesorowy amd turion64 x2

p.s. do ludzi którzy zadają mi kretyńskie pytania (bo ja to wiem a oni ciężko czają) nie mówie daj mi spokój i spadaj

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## dAdi82

Jeżeli chcesz poprawnie zainstalować gentoo, osraj livecd, wydrukuj sobie to 

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1
```

pobierz minimalcd dla Twojej architektury stąd

```
http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml
```

I tam masz wszystko napisane, ja jakieś 3 lata temu gdy pierwszy raz stawiałem też męczyłem się z livecd i nawet udało się ale i tak po kilku dniach stawiałem wszystko od nowa z minimal-cd.

A z podręcznikiem i minimalcd masz pełną kontrolę nad instalowanym systemem i wbrew pozorom nie jest wcale trudne. Wymaga tylko nieco więcej czasu.

A jak napotkasz problemy z którymi nie będziesz mimo wszystko potrafił sobie poradzić to pomoc na tym forum znajdziesz.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> ...

 

Zdecyduj sie na coś...

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> ...

 

A co to ma do rzeczy?

@pniowek: błąd jest tutaj:

```

LDFLAGS="Wl,-O1" 

```

Brakuje minusa.

----------

## pniowek

z tym minusem to bylo super

pakiety moge juz instalowac, kompiluja sie

bardzo dziekuje

flage z -mtune=k8 usunalem

zapuscilem: emerge kde

czy nalezalo wczesniej zrobic:

emerge --update --deep --newuse word

?

wpisalem wczesniej emerge -pv kde

otrzymaem na koncu

```

Total: 107 packages (104 new, 3 in new slots), Size of downloads: 456,131 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

```

czy to znaczy ze mi sie cos niezainstaluje?

mowie o ostatniej linijce

----------

## Arfrever

 *pniowek wrote:*   

> otrzymaem na koncu
> 
> ```
> 
> Total: 107 packages (104 new, 3 in new slots), Size of downloads: 456,131 kB
> ...

 

Będziesz musiał ręcznie pobrać źródła jakiegoś 1 pakietu, który zawiera RESTRICT="fetch".

Arfrever: Usunięto błędną informację o RESTRICT="mirror".Last edited by Arfrever on Sat Sep 06, 2008 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, kompilacja kde zajmie ci ok nocy (zależy jaki masz sprzęt), pod drugie lepiej budować kde z meta pakietów:

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 wtedy możesz wywalić to czego nie będziesz używał w ogole. A po trzecie nie lepsze xfce? Zajmuje góra 60 mega a nie tak jak kde prawie 500 mega. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## pniowek

nie czaje tego

"                   który zawiera RESTRICT="fetch" lub RESTRICT="mirror".               "

pierwszy raz na oczy czytam

w handbooku nie widzialem tego

a emerge kde

przerwal mi nie chcial zainstalowac liboil

bo potrzebowal gtk-doc

tego nie zainstalowal bo

blokowaly sie 2 pakiety: coreutils i mktemp

usunąlem mktemp

tak wydedukowalem nie_wiem czy wlasciwie

```

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

configure: error: You need to have gtk-doc >= 1.0 installed to build gtk-doc

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15/work/liboil-0.3.15/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2396:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

i

```

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

```

mam nadzieje ze dobrze kombinuje

instaluje gtk-doc

nad xfce pomysle ale zechce w przyszlosci compiza

a konfiguracja sprzetu jak widac w stopce postu

czy dodatkowy 1 GB pamieci przyspiesza kompilacje?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## unK

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Witam, kompilacja kde zajmie ci ok nocy (zależy jaki masz sprzęt)

 

Bez przesady, na Athlonie 2600+ trwa to ~3 godziny, to na dwurdzeniowym procesorze powinno być jeszcze szybciej.

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> A po trzecie nie lepsze xfce? Zajmuje góra 60 mega a nie tak jak kde prawie 500 mega. Pozdrawiam.

 

To ciekawe, skąd wziąłeś ~500MB? Mój katalog /usr/kde/3.5 zajmuje 130.1MB. Poza tym od kiedy to priorytetem w doborze oprogramowania jest jego wielkość? 

 *pniowek wrote:*   

> nie czaje tego
> 
> "                   który zawiera RESTRICT="fetch" lub RESTRICT="mirror".               "
> 
> pierwszy raz na oczy czytam
> ...

 

 *http://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/mirrors/index.html wrote:*   

> The RESTRICT="mirror" setting should be used if we cannot legally mirror certain files; files will still be downloaded from the original locations. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> There is also RESTRICT="fetch", which prevents Portage from trying to fetch anything manually. The pkg_nofetch function will be called if any SRC_URI components cannot be found. This should only be used if a license requires it. 

 

Krótko mówiąc, żeby zainstalować paczkę z RESTRICT="fetch" trzeba najpierw samemu pobrać źródła/binarkę i wstawić do /usr/portage/distfiles.

 *Quote:*   

> usunolem mktemp

 

prawidłowo.

 *Quote:*   

> czy dodatkowy 1 GB pamieci przyspiesza kompilacje?

 

w 99% przypadków - nie. ten 1% to sytuacja, kiedy skończyłaby ci się pamięć RAM (praktycznie nieosiągalne, ja mam 768MB i jeszcze nigdy przy kompilacji czegokolwiek nie zapełniło mi całego RAMu (nie licząc baardzo rzadkich błędów w kodzie programu/gcc, ale to marginalne przypadki i nie ma co zawracać sobie nimi głowy).

----------

## pniowek

bardzo dziekuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi

uczę się chętnie

ktoś kiedyś powiedział:

"są łatwiejsze sposoby ale nie będziemy sobie utrudniać"

postanowiłem zainstalować z minimala, płytkę już wypaliłem

handbooka mam wydrukowanego na x86 i amd64

z datą 27-14-2008 ale ściągnąłem też polecony przez dAdi82

zaraz wracam ..    :Confused: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   usunolem mktemp 
> 
> prawidłowo.

 

Ja bym powiedział, że jednak z błędem. <:

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeca coreutils zarówno w testing jak i w stable zawiera mktemp więc tak trzeba było zrobić.

----------

## qubaaa

Chodziło o orta   :Laughing: 

----------

## pniowek

poszło

co za radość

 :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

mam gentoo zainstalowane z minimala

niestety nie mogę instalować pakietów

emerge mc

i problem

```

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[nomerge      ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="X gpm ncurses nls slang unicode -7zip -samba" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/glib-2.16.3-r1  USE="doc fam -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1  USE="python -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2  USE="doc -debug -emacs" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/glib-2.16.3-r1  USE="doc fam -debug -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.3-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.3-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.16.3-r1', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

podobnie i gorzej z emerge kde

----------

## Arfrever

 *pniowek wrote:*   

> emerge mc
> 
> i problem
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Przecież jest napisane, by tymczasowo wyłączyć jakieś flagi USE:

```
USE="-doc -fam" emerge mc

emerge -uDN world
```

Przeczytaj m. in.:

Praca z Gentoo

Praca z Portage

```
man emerge

man make.conf

man portage
```

----------

## pniowek

i taka jest różnica pomiędzy początkującym a zaawansowanym użytkownikiem

ja rozumiem tylko tyle

```
disabling USE flags
```

wyłącz flagi..

ale jakie flagi po co dlaczego nie mam pojęcia

jak wydedukowałeś żeby wyłączyć doc i fam

a co daje/robi polecenie emerge -uDN world

?

(hihi -czytam od rana prace z portage i używanie flag use chyba dodam jeszcze kilka flag)

----------

## SlashBeast

Kurna, co robi emerge -uDN world !? Przeca to mozesz sprawdzic SAM!

----------

## mentorsct

pniowek - co robi emerge -uDN world? I ty czytasz dokumentację? Wiesz na początku myślałem zeby cie bronić itp, pod względem czegoś ze nie umiesz itp. Ale jak napisałeś ze czytasz dokumentację i nie wiesz do czego służy emerge -uDN world to ręce opadają. 

A tak jak napisał SlashBeast - wklej to w konsolkę i zobacz, dodam ze tak sie robi jak coś modzisz z flagami. 

PS. Jak juz czytasz tą dokumentację to ze zrozumieniem.

----------

## sorex

Jestem swiezo po instalacji gentoo :

Polecam przed instalacja PRZECZYTAC, WYDRUKOWAC i PRZECZYTAC ponownie handbooka.

Jezeli nie rozumisz komendy, mozesz zajrzec do pelnego opisu instalacji gentoo.

Handbooki

1. Handbooka szybka instalacja gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

a) dokladne zrozumienie mozliwosci CHROOT pozwoli naprawic kazdy system ;p

2. Konfiguracja jadra systemu

3. Instalacja nvidia

4. Konfiguracja KDE

-----

5. Instalacja ALSA, dzwiek

Podczas instalacji wspomagac sie komenda:

Przegladarka konsolowa WWW

```
links www.google.pl 
```

oraz opcja szukaj na forum gentoo gdy bootujesz z mini-cd. Dzieki temu jestes w stanie pokonywac kolejne "przeszkody" :p

Nikt za Ciebie systemu nie zainstaluje,. Mi takze troche czasu zajelo zrozumienie funkcjonowania systemu. Lepiej samemu szukac rozwiazania, kombinowac niz zakladac co chwile tematy proszac o pomoc :F

----------

## Arfrever

 *pniowek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> disabling USE flags
> ```
> ...

 

Sprawdziłem zależności w ebuildach.

 *pniowek wrote:*   

> a co daje/robi polecenie emerge -uDN world?

 

Odpowiedź jest zawarta m. in. w:

```
man emerge
```

W związku z punktami 5. i 13. Regulaminu zamykam ten wątek.

Przed zakładaniem nowych wątków należy przeczytać wcześniej wskazaną dokumentacją.

----------

